# need a little help with identification of this bird.....



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

okay heres the story:

I shot this bird and threw it in the freezer cause i thought i would probably get it mounted. I finally saved up the money so i took it out of the freezer to determine if it should go on the wall. Thats why the head is under the wing(cause its still frozen). But the head, whole breast, and a$$ end of the birds are all white, and has the wings and back like a blue goose. What do think is the deal with this bird? Am i missing something or is it worthy of being put on the wall? thanks for any responses.


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

looks like an adult blue goose


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

correct me if im wrong, but don't adult blue geese usually have atleast a partially brown chest?

Someone told me it was a partially mixed adult snow and an adult blue. All i know is that ive never seen anything like this before in the field or in pictures, thats why i thought it was unique. And if its not, then ill save myself about $360


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I would like to have a little better look at the head, but it looks like a blue/Snow cross. Not uncommon, but not something you see everyday that's for sure. I would like to see a little more of the bird to be sure! Nice bird none the less!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

A white phased blue - I've been told over and over that it doesn't reflect age but just the color phase....but you don't get many of those REALLY white blues to commit close very often.

That's my guess, whenever I think I know what a species ident. is...I usually get told I'm wrong. :lol:

A biologist weighing in would be the best bet.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

OKay so here's the real question.....

I only have enough money to mount two birds and Rick is already gonna do my aluetian, I also shot a really nice speck during the late season this year that is in damn near perfect condition, which bird would you mount, the one above or the speck??????? To many birds, to little money!!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Maybe a Pigeon? :lol:

Looks like a sweet bird. If you have the money I would put it on the wall! If Chris is correct along with the others it sounds like it is a rare bird. TO SHOOT!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Go with whatever one is in better condition...Broken bones, missing feathers, etc...You can also keep the odd one out in the freezer for a long time if wrapped properly! Wrap the feet in wet paper towel or cloth and use a twistie tie to secure. Doulble wrap the bird and store in a chest freezer. You can hang on to it for several years if wrapped properly. Then you might be able to get em' both done in the future!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Thats just a blue goose. With lots of extra white. MOUNT IT, its a one in several thousand bird. I dont think theres a such thing as a blue/snow cross as far as gene expression goes, as their already in the same genus and species and already interbreed often. Maybe some sort of anamoly in the gene expression though (ya know, all that dominant/recessive stuff).

I read somewhere, that any blue female (blue x blue, or blue x white genes) will only pick a blue mate. And that the only white female that only picks white mates is a homogenous white female (white x white). This was supposedly the cause of the midcontinent flocks being more and more blue phase, whites are slowly getting bred out due to mating habits.

Blues come in ALOT of shades, and the amount of blue/white/brown/black on them varies tremendously, within flocks, colonies, etc.

Ive been looking for one like that for several years for the wall. Id love one with a white barred chest and all white head and neck.

Nice bird!


----------



## wtrfowl14 (Dec 21, 2007)

Looks to me like an extremely white Blue Goose. I shot an adult blue this year during a snow storm that looks something like that, that I can tell. Here is a picture of it. Their cool looking but whatever you like best I would mount.

I will upload a picture if I figure out how to do it???


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Definitely a Blue, just has more or dominant white genes, a case where a blue mated with a snow rather than a blue with a blue...

White bellied Blues rank high on my list when picking a bird out of a incoming flock!


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

You see the more white phased Blue in the western Central flyway (AB & W Sk). In the MS flyway (eastern MB) they are almost all gray on bellies, and a darker colored back and sides. Many of these are the Rankin Island Blues where over 80% are now Blues.

The Outlaw decoys are more white like the lighter blue pahse geese are. Where as the Real Geease are more like MB Snows as they have more darker feathers.

Color phase has a LOT to do with where they are breeding (which colony), and thus the flyway they head down and back up to the breeding grounds.


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

Mount the spec first, they are harder to get in ND unless you have had lots of luck on them.

Save the blue for later, like Rick said.

Good Hunting.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> Thats just a blue goose. With lots of extra white. MOUNT IT, its a one in several thousand bird. I dont think theres a such thing as a blue/snow cross as far as gene expression goes, as their already in the same genus and species and already interbreed often. Maybe some sort of anamoly in the gene expression though (ya know, all that dominant/recessive stuff).
> 
> I read somewhere, that any blue female (blue x blue, or blue x white genes) will only pick a blue mate. And that the only white female that only picks white mates is a homogenous white female (white x white). This was supposedly the cause of the midcontinent flocks being more and more blue phase, whites are slowly getting bred out due to mating habits.
> 
> ...


well put bareback, I guess my hunting buddy didn't believe me when i told him the same thing. you know , cuz he's known me for about 5 years and knows that I am a zoologist, so i guess its only fair that he would suspect i have no idea what i'm talking about!!! haha, just givin ya a little **** buddy :beer:


----------



## stuzoo (Nov 23, 2007)

There's no such thing as a cross between a snow and a blue goose A blue is a color phase of a snow goose. And the goose is a blue goose and its worth mounting


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

That's a nice looing goose. I'd get it mounted if you have the dough.
I think it's a blue with a lot of snow in him/her. I think I've seen them before.
Good luck with it,
Dan


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I only have enough money to mount two birds and Rick is already gonna do my aluetian,


Interesting. Where did you get the Aleutian? I had a chance to go to the Aleutian Islands (Amchitka) for the restoration release a few years ago. I didn't dare go because of my bad back. The Arctic Tern came out to the island once a month, and I didn't like the idea of back pain for a month before I could get out of there. I still feel like I missed out on an adventure.

Yes, blue and snow are the same species.


----------



## goosehauler22 (Dec 16, 2004)

We have shot 3 of those this year and imo they are just really nice blues but had same problem you have, not enough money to mount one.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

stuzoo said:


> There's no such thing as a cross between a snow and a blue goose A blue is a color phase of a snow goose. And the goose is a blue goose and its worth mounting


That's correct.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/snow-goose-genetics.php


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

i think it looks like a white phrase blue
probley bred with a snow


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Theres no such thing as a white phase blue. They interbreed all the time.

It looks like most of the rare blue phase ross' ive seen photos of. They always seem to have alot of white on them. Was it a ross?


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Than this day we shot like 6 of them (2 real nice ones on the far left). The guys I hunt with think it is ridiculous of me to try and find white-breasted blues (what we call them). I absolutetly love them though, I always try to get a couple.


----------

